# Newbie 335d owner



## Beaube (Aug 13, 2017)

I just purchased my first BMW, a 2011 335d. 
I have spent the entire weekend researching but I have not really found an answer to my question. 

Yesterday my SES light came on the code is P200A I believe this is because of the Swirl Valves. I'm assuming they need to be cleaned. 

I want to delete the swirl valves, if I do will the SES light remain on or will it go away?

Also, I want to remove the EGR valve to prevent any CBU, if I do the delete for the EGR do I need a tune to prevent limp mode? Are there any available tunes to only do the EGR delete, seems like I can't find one specifically for it. Every tune I have read include the DPF and SCR delete, unfortunately, at this moment I can't afford to remove the DPF. 

Lastly, my mileage seems to be around 29mpg in town and 33mpg at highway speeds. Could this be caused by CBU?

Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't have the answers to your specific questions. Assume the swirl flap removal would cause a code. There are threads regarding removal of US emissions add ons so I'd suggest reading through those. 

Just wanted to say welcome and congrats on the new to you 335d.


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

1. Get the swirl valve delete kit. About $40 no tune needed. This can be done when you pull the intake to delete the egr
2. Get the egr delete/race pipe kit. If you can't get the proper tune right away then leave the egr valve plugged in and strap it next to the race pipe so that it doesn't throw a code. 
3. Inspect cbu when you pull the head to delete egr. 
4. Low Temps from a bad thermostat can cause bad fuel mileage and a host of other issues that will compound over a very short time. Get a obd reader so you can check your coolant Temps. Should be above 185f when fully warmed up (preferable 190+)


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry but don't think #1 is accurate. It's my understanding that swirl flap delete has to be coded into ECU. The European version is vacuum controlled so may be able escape coding. North American cars have electronically controlled swirl flap actuator.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Motor and actuator still installed and connected but swirl flaps and control bar removed doesn't accomplish the same thing ?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, that works.


----------

